# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Welness en gezondheid >  Medische checkups royal doctors

## MissD

hallo,

heeft iemand ervaring met de preventieve medische onderzoeken van Royal Doctors? ik heb vernomen dat je van kop tot teen onderzocht wordt en dit alles op 1 dag. buiten MRI is er ook bloedonderzoek, huidonderzoek ed.

ik ben van plan dit te doen maar vroeg me af of iemand er ervaring mee had

----------


## Strohoed

Dag MissD,

Mijn vrouw en ik zijn voor tweede jaar op rij bij Royal Doctors geweest voor een body check en dat is telkens heel goed meegevallen.
we hebben ons grondig laten informeren op voorhand maar je moet het gewoon een keer gedaan hebben. de locatie is super : rustig, kraaknet en alsof je op hotel bent. alles is zeer professioneel geregeld zowel het personeel als de toestellen die er gebruikt worden. schrik ook niet van die bloedproef want dat stelt niets voor (slechts een prikje). 
het is altijd wel even spannend als we ernaar toe gaan want ja, je weet maar nooit als ze iets vinden maar goed, indien er iets gevonden wordt; zijn we er ook supervroeg bij om het te laten behandelen.

----------


## sietske763

@strohoed, hoeveel moet je betalen voor zo,n onderzoek bij Royal Doctors??

----------

